# Obamacare coming to a taz office near you



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Consumer alert: new health care markets on the way - Yahoo! News

should say tax office near you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fun watching our Union trying to explain how all these new taxes are Bush's and the GOP fault and how Obama tried to stop them. 
Did you know it was the GOP that added all those taxes to Obama care.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Bush created Obamacare ?...Wouldnt it be Bushcare then....hah....I found the name for my landscaping business. 

Bushcare...Ill even offer reduced premiums for families without lawns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Bush created Obamacare ?...Wouldnt it be Bushcare then....hah....I found the name for my landscaping business.
> 
> Bushcare...Ill even offer reduced premiums for families without lawns.


 Our union is saying the tax increases for Obama care are cause by Bush and the GOP. They did it to screw up Obama's great plan.
The stuff they put out everyday in a joke. "if not for the GOP health coverage would be free for most Americans."
Yesterday they said that the reason Chicago has so many guns deaths is not because they outlawed most guns but because the rest of us have them.
"If not one had a gun no one would be killed by one"
This country is so head for trouble.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i had healthcare thru my company as its easier to go to a regular dr than to the VA. VA just takes so long around here. well each year as a contractor all our contract are redone so this year the ehalth insurance for just me tripled from 120$ per month to almost 300$ a month. needless to say i opted out. i'll just hang out at the va or hit the quick care if i get sick


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I plan on paying the fine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In a little over one year it will be Medicare for both the wife and I, plus VA for me.
I guess I better not get too sick, might have to deal with one of Obama's death panels. Good thing neither of us drinks, smokes, or takes illegal drugs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Our union is saying the tax increases for Obama care are cause by Bush and the GOP. They did it to screw up Obama's great plan.
> The stuff they put out everyday in a joke. "if not for the GOP health coverage would be free for most Americans."
> Yesterday they said that the reason Chicago has so many guns deaths is not because they outlawed most guns but because the rest of us have them.
> "If not one had a gun no one would be killed by one"
> This country is so head for trouble.


At one time I had to interact with Teamsters. Florida being a right to work state I didn't have to join them but they were my co-workers.
The average union worker is not overly bright and tends to be easily indoctrinated.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Fun watching our Union trying to explain how all these new taxes are Bush's and the GOP fault and how Obama tried to stop them.
> Did you know it was the GOP that added all those taxes to Obama care.


Ya and because the unions said it's true! I got some beach front realstate for sale in Arizona for you if you believe your union or as I like to call them, "obamas largets supporters or the fall of western civilization." The republicans are trying to get Obamacare thrown out BECAUSE it is a tax. If ii is proven to be a tax than it will be unconstitutional.

Dems join in calling for delay to ObamaCare medical device tax | Fox News


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Interesting reading on the subject

How George W. Bush Would Have Replaced Obamacare - Forbes

Obamacare contains something akin to a cap on the employer tax exclusion in its "Cadillac tax," which imposes a 40 percent excise tax, beginning in 2018, on plans costing more than $10,200 for individuals or $27,500 for families. This tax is adjusted for inflation, as the Bush plan was. But its implementation was pushed out to 2018 at the behest of labor unions, which, as I noted above, are among the principal beneficiaries of generous health-insurance packages.

Sorry Smitty your unions are way off on this one. Bush's tax hikes ends when Obamacare takes over and they are way higher.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

It problem is Obama, but at the same time somewhere around 50% of the good old americans vote for him. The problem is our fellow americans who beleive the goverment should take care of every one like cattle. But just remeber some day they take the cattle to the slaugher house.


----------

